# Wow



## David (Jun 30, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CwE-SLnLkqY

I'm not one to really follow the mainstream music industry, so I've just seen this now. But only because someone facebooked it. 

Wow is all I can say... How the hell are videos and songs like this popular? What's with the candy theme? She's signing about palm trees and green grass while shes walking though a colourful candy forest.


----------



## muffun (Jun 30, 2010)

She's hot, so it doesn't matter anyway.


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 30, 2010)

She's been going down hill in my opinion since "I kissed a girl".
And this video and song is a reason to why Kelsi doesn't listen to mainstream crap. c:


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 30, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> She's hot, so it doesn't matter anyway.


.


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 30, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In my opinion she's not hot. The thing that makes her "hot" is the loads of makeup she has on. 

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Here's your girl without her makeup</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 30, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does it matter if she has make up on or not?


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 30, 2010)

I like this song. :}


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 30, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What? No im just saying. c:


----------



## David (Jun 30, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like an uglier than average person you'd see in a grocery store.


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 30, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, this is why I like you child.


----------



## muffun (Jun 30, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, it's just my opinion.


----------



## Micah (Jun 30, 2010)

Gotta agree.

Song is crap. Video is crap. Katy Perry is crap. Mainstream music is crap.


----------



## merinda! (Jun 30, 2010)

Zooey Deschanel and Katy Perry are twins.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 30, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Gotta agree.
> 
> Song is crap. Video is crap. Katy Perry is crap.


<3


----------



## Pear (Jun 30, 2010)

I feel ashamed to have the name Perry.


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 30, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> I feel ashamed to have the name Perry.


Just think of the good perry... 



PERRY, PERRY THE PLATYPUS!!!


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 30, 2010)

Can somebody make a gif. image of 3:20-3:29?! I've never laughed so hard at a music video before.


----------



## Mino (Jun 30, 2010)

That song has a *censored.2.0*tiness level not often seen outside of Christian music.  ZING.


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 30, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> That song has a *censored.2.0*tiness level not often seen outside of Christian music.  ZING.


Lol this sounds funny c:


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 30, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> That song has a *censored.2.0*tiness level not often seen outside of Christian music.  ZING.


...Skillet.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 30, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No women is pretty without makeup.


huehuehue.

Oh and I forgot the typical...

"THIS MUSIC IS TOO MAINSTREAM, SO MUCH PEOPLE LIKE IT, THEREFORE IT IS NOT GOOD MUSIC AND I CANNOT LISTEN."

Not necessarily this song, because it's Katy Perry and Snoop Dog. But still you're categorizing every genre into one which is just stupid.


----------



## David (Jun 30, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> That song has a *censored.2.0*tiness level not often seen outside of Christian music.  ZING.


....... you must be musically challenged.


----------



## Mino (Jun 30, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... is incredibly overrated?  Is popular here because no one on TBT has musical taste that expands beyond pop music/Christian "rock"?

If I wanted to listen to empty Christian platitudes, I would go to church.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 30, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Skillet is an abomination.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 30, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha...hah. There's a lot of different taste on TBT what the hell are you talking to?


----------



## Mino (Jul 1, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, you see what you did there was take the phrase "mentally challenged" which means someone who has mental problems (i.e. retardation, a slowing of cognitive development) and changed "mentally" to "musically".  In that case, what you are saying is I have low personal _musical_ development, which would be true.  I can't play an instrument or sing for *censored.2.0*, and I will freely admit that.

However, if you meant to say that my repertoire of musical tastes is limited, then I must kindly disagree and say that you're a moron.


----------



## Micah (Jul 1, 2010)

Eh, I hate most Christian music. Most Christian music is crap.


----------



## Horus (Jul 1, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> I feel ashamed to have the name Perry.


OPERATOR PERRY!!!

QUUUAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD!!!!!


----------



## Mino (Jul 1, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really, actually.  Check out "What are you listening to?" thread once in a while.  Hardly a representative sample, but it serves to illustrate my point.


----------



## Mino (Jul 1, 2010)

Derp, I be posting on the internet. vvvv


----------



## Pear (Jul 1, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's a funny commentator though.


----------



## Horus (Jul 1, 2010)

The reality of music is this;

All good music is or will be overrated at some point and the rest is crap.


Sidenote: amg, pear knows Operator Perry , what a BAMF


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 1, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I heard this song before everyone was listening to it.. and I still decided it was crap. [: 


EDIT: I dont wear makeup.. and apparently I look good.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jul 1, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I go by what I see.

Sam loves Lady Gaga.
Kyel loves 8-bit remixes.
Comatose loves Skillet.
A lot of users like Eminimes (SPfail) "Recovery" album, rap.
I like Muse 
Kaleb loves older music 60s-80s.
Tyeforce loves Crush 40.
A lot of users like Owl City.
I'm sure we have some weeaboos that love anime songs.


Seems pretty different to me.


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 1, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't told you guys yet, but im not Owl City crazy anymore, but I still listen to him. 

Its The Summer Set, and The Maine  now.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 1, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Owl City and Lady Gaga are both electric
Muse, Skillet, Older music, and Crush 40 are rock
And "8-bit remixes" are technically techno/electric so group that with lady gaga and them I guess.
And there's rap.


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 1, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont forget pop and alternative!


----------



## David (Jul 1, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I enjoy almost anything except for most of pop you hear on the radio and artists who use the f-bomb every few seconds. Oh, and country, don`t like country. Other than that I enjoy a lot of things ranging from say electronic ex; Pretty Lights to rock ex; Thousand Foot Krutch.


----------



## Micah (Jul 1, 2010)

I like alternative, rock, metal, emo, hip-hop, punk, some dance, electronic, rap, and pop.

I just prefer rock way above the others. And soundtracks and movie scores. I love those too.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 1, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alternative is basically rock.


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 1, 2010)

I like classical rock, rock, pop, electric, and scream-o


----------



## Mino (Jul 1, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thousand Foot Krutch?  That is yet another example of a horrible Christian band.  You could not make this more hilarious if you tried.


----------



## Mino (Jul 1, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tell me about it.  "Alternative" has been a meaningless label since, like... Nirvana.


----------



## David (Jul 1, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Give me a reason why they`re so horrible.


----------



## Mino (Jul 1, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Well I go by what I see.
> 
> Sam loves Lady Gaga.
> _"Loves" doesn't quite describe it.  She falls perfectly under "pop" music._
> ...


It seems to me you based that list off of the threads that have most recently been posted in Off-Topic.  Great, but I'm not talking about people's _favorite_ bands.

Read my comments... and I think the main problem we have here is that everyone is *censored.3.0*ing 10 years old.  Jesus Christ.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jul 1, 2010)

I like it.
So what if it's mainstream?

Derp.

Also, I think Katy Perry is gorgeous, make up or not.


----------



## Mino (Jul 1, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Incredibly pretentious.  Basic melodies.  Compressed guitar sound (how novel!).  Nothing original or interesting.  Uses the Christian label to sell more records.


----------



## Horus (Jul 1, 2010)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> I like it.
> So what if it's mainstream?
> 
> Derp.
> ...


ITZ 0VERAT3D DATZ WAT


----------



## Mino (Jul 1, 2010)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> I like it.
> So what if it's mainstream?
> 
> Derp.
> ...


Yes, Jennider.  We all know you like girls more than Megamannt.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jul 1, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't usually listen to mainstream music but refusing to listening to something because it's mainstream is really stupid XD
Oh no, lots of people like it, bawww whatever shall I do?

Baww all  mainstream music is crap, durpdurp I so cool I only listen to indie hurr

Hurr, The Beatles were mainstream in their day.

@Mino: (smirk) That was uncalled for.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 1, 2010)

What the *censored.3.0*, I'm not on meth.

Also, Modest Mouse, *****es.


----------



## Mino (Jul 1, 2010)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, because the only reason people hate mainstream music is due to its popularity.  The fact that it sucks ass has nothing to do with it.  I'm glad we have someone like you to keep us all in check.

I'll bet otherwise we may start to drift away from reality and... I don't know... become sexually attracted to animals.


----------



## David (Jul 1, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


None of that`s really relevant, it can be said about a lot of artists. And one of the reasons I like all these `Christian`artists is because they seem to have more unique songs than a lot of the other artists out there.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jul 1, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> What the *censored.3.0*, I'm not on meth.
> 
> Also, Modest Mouse, *****es.


Modest Mouse is the *censored.2.0*.
So is Radiohead.

They need more new stuff.


----------



## Mino (Jul 1, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I agree that what I said is characteristic of a lot of music, because _a lot of music is *censored.2.0*_.  Surprise.

And how is it that you go from admitting that TKR is just like a lot of other music to saying their songs are unique?  Did the first part of your post not meet the second part?


----------



## Mino (Jul 1, 2010)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Radiohead needs to do another OK Computer-esque album.  I would give them blowjays all around for that.


----------



## Horus (Jul 1, 2010)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Greenday to Owl City, it happens to it all, honestly, I think it's because people like the word Underground.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 1, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Modest Mouse needs to come to North Carolina. Near me, not three hours away. I'd give out some blowjays for that one.

If you want original *censored.3.0*ing music, check this band out. *****es.

I'm not on meth.


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 1, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> What the *censored.3.0*, I'm not on meth.
> 
> Also, Modest Mouse, *****es.


Yeah! Modest mouse is amazing.


----------



## Mino (Jul 1, 2010)

lolthrd


----------



## coffeebean! (Jul 1, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh look Mister Mino here with his argumentative tone, hurrdurr.
My stance on the subject had nothing to do with whether or not it sucked, that *censored.2.0* is subjective, my point was that a lot of people dislike mainstream simply because it's mainstream. I'm not here to clarify all points related to why someone might dislike mainstream, I was just pointing out one. 

Mino I love how that has relevance to the subject. No, you know, I think we should start to discuss about people who pay $60 for stretch cotton shirts.


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 1, 2010)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ^_^   I actually just laughed my ass off at that, thanks for making my day coffee!


----------



## David (Jul 1, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn`t admit, i said that what you said isn`t relevant because it can be said about a lot of artists. But that still doesn`t make it true. 

I guess what it comes to is personal opinion. I can`t change yours and you can`t change mine.


----------



## Mino (Jul 1, 2010)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Frankly I really don't buy into the stereotype of the irrational mainstream-music-hater (or many other stereotypes for that matter.)  I see it all the time, but I simply do not think that there are very many people that are actually like that.  Sure there are people who don't listen to any mainstream music, but I think it more has to do with a disinterest in it and the world around it.

(crying)


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 1, 2010)

Guys. Good, unique music. Modest Mouse.

They're mice. They're modest.

I'm not on meth.


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 1, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Guys. Good, unique music. Modest Mouse.
> 
> They're mice. They're modest.
> 
> I'm not on meth.


Good to know you haven't followed the crowd of kids doing drugs! :] *censored.3.0*ing teenagers.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jul 1, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aw, cute story.
I was referring to the irrational mainstream music hater, and, as you said, you simply don't think there are many people out there like that, but that's an opinion. There are, I see it all the time. *censored.3.0*, people stop listening to some of their favorite bands because suddenly they're mainstream and have a horrid fan base.

*censored.3.0*, if Modest Mouse went totally mainstream I wouldn't give a *censored.2.0*. 

Fabio, since when have you started liking Modest Mouse?


----------



## Mino (Jul 1, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, it actually was relevant as you asked me to give a reason why they were horrible.  I did so, but apparently you were working with an entirely different definition of the word "reason".

While it's true that I'm not the one in charge of changing your opinions, I can certainly sway them one way or the other.  However, you know who can change your opinions?  You.  I suggest you start with rock's beginning and work your way through its various different genres until the present and tell me that TKR is a good example of rock.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 1, 2010)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been listening to them before you knew they existed.


----------



## David (Jul 1, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


W/e you don`t understand what I was saying. 

I listen to plenty of different rock artists, some going back to the 80's and 90's. I still like TFK though.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jul 1, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never really saw you talk about them until recently, it was always Sum 41 with you.

And yeah, probably. I only started listening to them a little over a year ago, but *censored.3.0*, Isaac Brock is a genius.


----------



## Mino (Jul 1, 2010)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see people lampooning the notion of losing interest in a band because it went mainstream far more often than I see people actually doing it.  Unless you are somehow are at the forefront of every underground-soon-to-be-hit-band's following, I don't see how these people can possible be as ubiquitous in your experience as you say they are.  On top of that, we are talking about people who immediately shun any music because it is "mainstream", not people who lose interest in a band because they feel it has "sold out".

I'm sorry, but in what way is Modest Mouse _not_ mainstream?  Their last album hit number one in the U.S., didn't it?


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 1, 2010)

I love how off this went.


----------



## Mino (Jul 1, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure you do, David.  Don't you have some supermodel to rub one out to before you go to sleep in a pool of your own sweat and tears?  Just wondering.

Te quiero, David.


----------



## Mino (Jul 1, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> I love how off this went.


I blame Fabio.  If he hadn't went into denial over his meth problem, this whole thing could've been put to bed.


----------



## Micah (Jul 1, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Er, Anberlin isn't even in my top 20 bands. :/


----------



## Pear (Jul 1, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do you want David, exactly?


----------



## Mino (Jul 1, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, you can't expect me to keep all you people straight.  There's like fifty people on here of which I only have a peripheral awareness.


----------



## Mino (Jul 1, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Te quiero" means "I love you".  Not really literally, but that's what it means.  Not in like an amorous way, though.


----------



## Micah (Jul 1, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh ok.

Anyway, I'm probably gonna go to bed now.


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 1, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Night! :]


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 1, 2010)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My musical tastes, shortened. For future reference.

Punk. My favorite genre, and all of its sub-genres. This includes, but is not limited to, Sex Pistols, The Misfits, Rancid, Choking Victim, Screeching Weasel, (now entering my jock and prep pop-punk) blink-182, Sum 41, Amber Pacific, All Time Low, Cartel, and yes, Fall Out Boy.

Rap. This includes, and is limited to, Jay-Z and Eminem. Along with the odd song thrown in here and there.

And finally, the indie punk/rock scene. This includes, but is not limited to, Modest Mouse, Vampire Weekend, Radiohead (some).

Ska's alright, too. I'm talking Streetlight Manifesto, Sublime. That *censored.2.0*.

I used to be really into screamo, heavy rock, metal, that *censored.2.0*. When I was like, 14. Not any more. System of a Down is still great, though.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jul 1, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you mean by "people who lose interest in a band because they feel it has "sold out"."?
I'm talking about people who suddenly lose interest in a band because they go mainstream. That's all there is to it. It isn't really a difficult concept. Don't get so into it. There are people that believe mainstream bands aren't worth listening to simply because they're mainstream. That's it.
And yeah, I suppose there is a difference between people who say it and those who do it, but how would you know they don't actually do it if they deny it or keep it a secret? 

I have no idea, I don't keep track of album rankings. Even so, you don't see as many people that listen or know of Modest Mouse as say, Lady Gaga o r Lil' Wayne, and whatnot. 
In addition, a lot of people still believe Modest Mouse has still kept that "indie" feel to them despite having gone big.


----------



## Pear (Jul 1, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was wondering which meaning of the synonym you were using. Just clarifying.


----------



## Micah (Jul 1, 2010)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I said "Mainstream Music" in my first post, I didn't mean all of it. I was mainly talking about artists like Katy Perry, Snoop Dogg, Taylor Swift, Rhianna, and The Black Eyed Peas.

Not all mainstream music is terrible, just like not all indie, instrumental or christian is terrible.


----------



## Mino (Jul 1, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I almost missed this one.  How can someone say with a straight face that listening to bands that were started in the 80s satisfies going back to "rocks' beginning"?!


----------



## coffeebean! (Jul 1, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for clarifying that.

Another thing, could your dislike for these artists/bands be related to just a dislike for their genre? 

To be honest, I don't find any of them completely terrible. 
Well except Snoop Dogg, can't really say about him because I don't listen to his music, but personally I think some of those artists have their fair share of good songs. Although, I listen most to soft post-punk like music so I can't really say, I'm not that picky when it comes to music though, I just stay away from some genres, but I'm pretty open minded or at least okay with some of those artists.


----------



## Mino (Jul 1, 2010)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When people stop liking a band because it goes mainstream they do so because they feel it has "sold out", which is to say they feel it has betrayed the meaning of the music for the money and fame associated with the mainstream.  We're talking about the same thing here.  As for whether or not that is a rational reason to not listen to a band's music is what's up for debate.

And Modest Mouse was plenty popular around the release of their last album, but I will admit they aren't as mainstream as the "artists" you listed.  As for it keeping its "indie" feel, I can't comment because I haven't listened to that band much.


----------



## David (Jul 1, 2010)

My favourite artists atm, in no particular order:

Skillet, The Letter Black, Pillar, Flyleaf, Linkin Park, Family Force 5, Thousand Foot Krutch, Hawk Nelson, Manafest, Green Day, Paramore, Fireflight, Pretty Lights, ediT, Micheal Menert, AC/DC, Nirvana, Death Cab for Cutie and Beastie Boys.


----------



## David (Jul 1, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't say that's rocks beginning. I'm just making it clear to you that I listen to more than just TFK or Skillet.


----------



## Micah (Jul 1, 2010)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dislike pop and dance music in general, but I mainly dislike the actual artists, the lack of musical creativity (depth of lyrics) and other things.

I do like some pop and dance (GaGa, Group 1 Crew) but there are far more artists I dislike.

And I've seen those artists live and I hate when they have to rely on gimmicks to put on a good show. I like straightforward concerts better, but that's just me.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jul 1, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I recommend you listen to them a bit more. They're pretty unique, and the lyrics are just amazing and full of meaning. 

@Coma: Yeah. I kind of like dance music though. And of course, the lyrics do lack depth and whatnot, for some of them, or are just really cliche, however, what I'm trying to say is that they're still alright for just casual listening. Really, I don't think any of them are really unbearable. To me, something unbearable would be the sound of the music, not necessarily the lyrics. Although they're kind of complementary. But eh, I listen to music more for the sounds than for the lyrics per se, but good lyrics are also a plus.


----------



## Micah (Jul 1, 2010)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right there. I like deep lyrics that actually mean something. Not songs like I Gotta Feeling. That "song" makes me wanna gag every time I hear it.  :X


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 1, 2010)

Lol everyone is posting there favorite music groups so imma post mine.

The Maine, Hello Hollywood, Nevershoutnever, Modest Mouse, Nickasaur!, Show Me The Skyline, Stereo Skyline, Owl City, Lady Gaga, The Morning Light, La Roux, Hadouken!, Head Automatica, Farewell, Eatmewhileimhot!, Death Cab For Cutie, Cute Is What We Aim For, Cash Cash, Artist Vs Poet, Amy Can Flyy, All Time Low, The Summer Set, Taking Back Sunday, Swimming With Dolphins, Sunset Shootout, Sparks The Rescue, Sing It Loud, Playradioplay!, And a whole bunch of old classical rock.


----------



## Mino (Jul 1, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> My favourite artists atm, in no particular order:
> 
> Skillet, The Letter Black, Pillar, Flyleaf, ]That was mostly Christian artists, you realize that, right?  Green Day, Paramore, and Linkin Park are awful, I've never heard of Pretty Lights, ediT, or Michael Menert.  AC/DC has its place in music, but I can't say I would ever find myself listening to their music.  I've heard most all of it, though.
> 
> ...


----------



## David (Jul 1, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## coffeebean! (Jul 1, 2010)

Oh, I listen to a lot of music but my favorites would have to be Modest Mouse, Radiohead, MGMT, Gorillaz, Sigur Ros, The Album Leaf, MONO, Minus the Bear, RHCP, Daft Punk, and a few others.


----------



## David (Jul 1, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Lol everyone is posting there favorite music groups so imma post mine.
> 
> The Maine, Hello Hollywood, Nevershoutnever, Modest Mouse, Nickasaur!, Show Me The Skyline, Stereo Skyline, Owl City, Lady Gaga, The Morning Light, La Roux, Hadouken!, Head Automatica, Farewell, Eatmewhileimhot!, Death Cab For Cutie, Cute Is What We Aim For, Cash Cash, Artist Vs Poet, Amy Can Flyy, All Time Low, The Summer Set, Taking Back Sunday, Swimming With Dolphins, Sunset Shootout, Sparks The Rescue, Sing It Loud, Playradioplay!, And a whole bunch of old classical rock.


I forgot to add Death Cab for Cutie. I like the Grapevine Fires song, I wanna make a video with that in it.


----------



## Mino (Jul 1, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 1, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## David (Jul 1, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jul 1, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Streetlight Manifesto


*fist bump*  B)


----------



## Lewis (Jul 1, 2010)

This songs good.


----------



## Rocketman (Jul 1, 2010)

All her songs are ********. I used to like them, but I deleted every one of them off my ipod. All she sings about is her high ego or being homosexual. They're ********, but they're catchy, I'll give them that. Though I can't believe some music today.


----------



## Blue_Jay (Jul 1, 2010)

Huh. Sounds like Mino's a troll


----------



## Rocketman (Jul 1, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:
			
		

> Huh. Sounds like Mino's a troll


He got banned multiple times before. I wouldn't doubt it.


----------



## Say Whaaaaa (Jul 1, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rocketman (Jul 1, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ciaran (Jul 1, 2010)

Tl;Dr

It's a party song, and I havent seen any real reasons why people hate it, besides calling it 'mainstream crap',  Ill even admit that it's catchy.

Music is subjective, yes, but you can't deny that some music is better than other music.

And I dislike Christian rock because it restricts an artists theme choice in their songwriting.

Them thar's ma opinoinions.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 1, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:
			
		

> Huh. Sounds like Mino's a troll


Sounds like you need to sit down and shut up. Without people like him, this place does not exist right now.


----------



## Blue_Jay (Jul 1, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Silver Dragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So are you his partner in crime? And also, without "people like him" this place would be a lot nicer. You and him both seek to cause trouble.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 1, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For having joined a few months ago, you sure seem to know everything. We do what the *censored.3.0* we want.


----------



## Rocketman (Jul 1, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's no crime in it. If you want to be a stranger hiding behind a computer, posting stuff to put other people down, just for your entertainment, then go right ahead. It's your freedom. No one knows you, nor will they ever. Do as you please. Curse people, hate them. It doesn't matter. Why? Because you're hiding your face behind a screen. I doubt any of these people would say half the mean stuff they say if they saw you face-to-face. That isn't the real them on here. They're just having fun with their freedom. Just go with it.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 1, 2010)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> Silver Dragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, no, I am this much of a rooster in real life.


----------



## Rocketman (Jul 1, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Kaleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Take no offense, but I'm glad I don't know you.


----------



## Say Whaaaaa (Jul 1, 2010)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Silly Rooster go lay an egg!


----------



## Cris Martian Man (Jul 1, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hellz yea High Five


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 1, 2010)

CRIS365 said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No...   lol


----------



## Mino (Jul 1, 2010)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You entirely misunderstood what I said, but I'm not very surprised by that.

And yes, I certainly _do_ look down on Christian rock artists.  They deserve it for parading their ignorance and intellectual laziness as art.


----------



## Mino (Jul 1, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:
			
		

> Huh. Sounds like Mino's a troll


Depends on what your definition of "a troll" is.  I'd prefer the label "a contrarian".

But it is fun to insert your nonsensical ramblings into others' conversations, isn't it?


----------



## SamXX (Jul 1, 2010)

Only just seen this. I LOVE Katy. She's actually amazing, the CG video is great! What would you prefer, this that has some imagination or something dull like her dancing in a white room with backing dancers (YES I AM TALKING TO YOU BEYONCE).


----------



## Mino (Jul 1, 2010)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Only just seen this. I LOVE Katy. She's actually amazing, the CG video is great! What would you prefer, this that has some imagination or something dull like her dancing in a white room with backing dancers (YES I AM TALKING TO YOU BEYONCE).


Sorry, but you again seem to think that music videos have anything to do with the artists in them.  They are produced, directed, and created by people separate from the artist, and for that they are paid thousands of dollars.


----------



## Rocketman (Jul 1, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Kaleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's your opinion. And if you can say that, I can say this:
Your opinion, I look down on. And that's all I'm going to say. No point in arguing.


----------



## Mino (Jul 1, 2010)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well there is a very apparent distinction between my opinion and yours in this case, isn't there?  I gave a reason for my opinion, you explicitly refused to give one.


----------



## Rocketman (Jul 1, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Kaleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah. Yeah, I know. I'm fine with that. Let's just get over this though, mmk. It doesn't matter anyway. Screw this thread, riiiiight.  <_<  :gyroidsideways:


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 1, 2010)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well again, you refuse to give a reason to any of your side of the argument.


----------



## Rocketman (Jul 1, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Kaleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well... I don't want to argue anyway. Peace for all. Because then you argue, and get mad over stupid stuff, and just tear yourselves down. It's a senseless waste of time. For me it is, at least.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 1, 2010)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've been listening and consuming yourself in too much of The Beatles.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 1, 2010)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Only just seen this. I LOVE Katy. She's actually amazing, the CG video is great! What would you prefer, this that has some imagination or something dull like her dancing in a white room with backing dancers (YES I AM TALKING TO YOU BEYONCE).


Isn't that what Lady Gaga did?


----------



## Ciaran (Jul 1, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Dear God....


*prepares self*


----------



## David (Jul 1, 2010)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is just a waste of time. Like I said, all it comes down to is opinion.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 1, 2010)

Honestly, Mino, I don't care what you think about the music i listen to. I'm fine with my Christian music. Most of it sounds like regular music. It all boils down to your tastes. You rate Christian music badly because you are not a Christian.


----------



## Ciaran (Jul 1, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Honestly, Mino, I don't care what you think about the music i listen to. I'm fine with my Christian music. Most of it sounds like regular music. It all boils down to your tastes. You rate Christian music badly because you are not a Christian.


 >>> It constricts the themes artists can discuss


----------



## Wish (Jul 1, 2010)

I liked it.


----------



## David (Jul 1, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Honestly, Mino, I don't care what you think about the music i listen to. I'm fine with my Christian music. Most of it sounds like regular music. It all boils down to your tastes. You rate Christian music badly because you are not a Christian.


Most sounds better than regular music.


----------



## Ciaran (Jul 1, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Define 'better'


----------



## Rocketman (Jul 1, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it's gotten better, as in "blending in with pop music". You know, you've got rap and dance and all that. Before, I think it was really quite horrible to listen to. It was all gospel-type. Now, it's normalized, as in following the pop trend.


----------



## Ciaran (Jul 1, 2010)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But how does that make it 'better' than normal music???

You just argued that it was pretty much the same.


----------



## Mino (Jul 1, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Honestly, Mino, I don't care what you think about the music i listen to. I'm fine with my Christian music. Most of it sounds like regular music. It all boils down to your tastes. You rate Christian music badly because you are not a Christian.


It's not that it sounds like regular music, it's that it sounds exactly like or worse than regular music.  You can't deny that a Christian label and lyrics can easily prop up what would be an otherwise sub-par act.  Also, even when I considered myself a Christian (gasp, there is nothing new under the sun,) I still found Christian music to be bland and pretentious, so _that's_ out.

And Ciaran is spot-on about that.  True rock began and has always been a rebellion against tradition, and in America and Britain, "tradition" often means the established religious ethos, namely, Christianity.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 1, 2010)

"Christian music" is not a genre.  Some Christian music is not good (to people our age) because it is meant to be marketed to older ladies who like going to church.  But a large portion of the indie genre is from Christian artists.  Don't stereotype it.


----------



## Mino (Jul 1, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> "Christian music" is not a genre.  Some Christian music is not good (to people our age) because it is meant to be marketed to older ladies who like going to church.  But a large portion of the indie genre is from Christian artists.  Don't stereotype it.


Christian rock certainly is, though.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 1, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are a lot of bad Christian bands, just as there are a lot of bad secular bands.  There are also a lot of good bands.  I don't think you should represent all of Christian music by its most popular artists.  Popular doesn't mean good which is why I don't listen to the radio.

Speaking of Christian music... I could have sworn you, or Fabio, or


----------



## Callie (Jul 1, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/v/c_stcgW8E4o


----------



## Micah (Jul 1, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mino (Jul 1, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Numner (Jul 1, 2010)

Weren't we discussing a song or something?


----------



## Mino (Jul 1, 2010)

iFly said:
			
		

> Weren't we discussing a song or something?


Who remembers?  Certainly not I.


----------



## Micah (Jul 1, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not entirely true. Children 18:3 has a song about Cruella DeVille (another about a car crash, one about losing your mind, another about people making fun of your favorite music) for goodness sake. Plenty of Christian artists sing about relationships, tobyMac has a song about the Illuminati, Group 1 Crew sings about rocking the dance floor, KJ-52 has a song about video games, Philmont has a song about open heart surgery, And Then There Were None has a song about a girl seducing a guy (and he gives in)...

Drugs, suicide, sex, relationships lust, porn, death, rape, dancing, are all discussed in depth in certain songs (from a Christian perspective, but still are sung about nonetheless).


----------



## Numner (Jul 1, 2010)

After watching the video I'm hungry.

But the message in the song is so deep.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jul 1, 2010)

iFly said:
			
		

> After watching the video I'm hungry.
> 
> But the message in the song is so deep.


Did you watch the parody also?


----------



## David (Jul 1, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Kaleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The singers have more talent, they all sound the exact same live, the actual music is better; more unique, and all the lyrics are clean. And not all songs by "Christian" artists are slow worship songs for old ladies, thats just a stereotype. It's actually the opposite.


----------



## Micah (Jul 1, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The slow, adult contemporary Christian music makes me want to smash my face into a wall...over and over until it stops.


----------



## David (Jul 1, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well said.


----------



## David (Jul 1, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, it's so lame and stale. I hate it also.


----------



## Numner (Jul 1, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The parody can't hold a candle to this magnificence. 

But a girl is nothing compared to a queen.
http://www.youtube.com/v/qFhM1XZsh6o


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jul 1, 2010)

iFly said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or this queen:
http://www.youtube.com/v/MMz-wi50ACU


----------



## Numner (Jul 1, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or this queen.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




</div>


----------



## muffun (Jul 1, 2010)

iFly said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or this one.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

How did this topic end up here?


----------



## Numner (Jul 1, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have that effect sometimes.


----------



## Mino (Jul 2, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I approve of this.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 2, 2010)

For the record, I was never into Five Iron Frenzy- that was JJRamone2.


----------

